

Things Every Programmer Should Know - tomh
http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/97_Things_Every_Programmer_Should_Know

======
jws
The making of a crowd sourced book.

Unfortunately, they are planning to pay the crowd with copies of the book.

------
tetsuo13
Previously discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=802883>

